# Moose Jaw



## Ken.C (May 13, 2007)

Sorry to hear that. I grew up in Moose Jaw and the only place I knew of that sold weapons was Macleods. Maybe you should contact a gun club, I have seen targets for archery at a couple of gun clubs around here.


----------



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

Call Al Hill...he's just outside of MJ, and he has about 2000 acres...he is also the consumate archer and whitetail hunter...tell him Dave Wenner sent you his way.


----------



## SASKwatch (Jul 19, 2007)

*Thanx*

Davik

You are a long ways away to be knowing anybody in Moose Jaw...
Let alone even knowing where or what Moose Jaw is!!!

Thanks for the info I will look him up.

I used to work down in Texas doing custom harvesting.
Throckmorton, Seymour, and Wichita Falls were a few of the places I stayed while there. Just like the song says 
"God Blessed Texas with his own hand,
Sent down angels from the promise land.

Have a good Day

SASKwatch


----------



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

*Actually...*

I lived in Kamsack for 20 years...moved down here because of a vindictive Director of Education...plan on moving back up there after I retire from teaching. I used to be a Region Vice Pres of the SWF for a long time, Al and I served for many years, became good friends, hunted together, etc...you'd be surprised at who I know up in the big country...


----------



## scott_r (Jan 31, 2006)

PM sent, Im from Moose Jaw and gave you details


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Doesn't Golden Arrow have a range? Albeit on the opposite side of Regina.


----------



## SASKwatch (Jul 19, 2007)

*Thanx 4 the help guys.*

I took Scott R's advice and checked out Great Northern Rod and Reel Archery
in Regina. The fellow who helped me out in there was great to deal with.
No B.S. , Fast, Friendly, knowledgeable and Professional 
would be the way I would describe the service at this establishment.

I didn't buy my bow there but they were eager to help me with 
properly setting up my rig, and giving me tips, and pointers. 

They didn't try selling me the most expensive stuff on the rack 
like at just about every other place I have been.

They explained why some things were more expensive/ better, 
and told me that when I was at the point that millimeters made 
the difference I would want to upgrade to all the higher end stuff.

I walked in the door with my new, never fired bow, green as grass 
when it comes to archery, and they had me set up in a couple of 
hours to the point where I am ready to go and learn a new sport.

I have great gear (Not the best)
I have a reliable set up.
I can already hit the target quite well. (Pie Plate group at 30 yards)

All this after 1 afternoon with some friendly professionals
that deserve some credit. 

So If you are in Regina, stop in at 
Great Northern Rod and Reel Archery
1755 Park St.

I did and I am really glad.

Thanks Scott R and everyone who posted here to help a NOOB
get going in this exciting sport.

CHEERS

SASKwatch

Dave Hariniuk


----------



## scott_r (Jan 31, 2006)

Good to hear Dave, now you just need to join the Moose Jaw club  Its a nice indoor range with lots of 3d targets as well as paper.

Cheers!!


----------



## c'dn-eh? (Feb 23, 2005)

I was in Moose Jaw last year working on a project for Sasktel. Brought my bow with me. There is an indoor range that when you join the local club you get a key and 24 hr access. The guy I dealt with runs the local flower shop right accross the street, but I can't remember the florist shop name or his(1st stage of old age/alzheimer).Located west of main street, 1 block south of Sasktel office, across from CIBC bank.(just remebered, his name is Rick).
They have both targets and indoor 3d at range.


----------

